# Stretcher Recommendation Needed



## lawyerjim (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a handicapped child that can only be safely transported by ambulance. (osteogenesis imperfecta with over 500 fractures)  So, I bought an ambulance. (2007 Wheeled Coach Type 1)

We currently transport him on a pad, on a Ferno backboard, strapped to the bench.  We would like to use a stretcher but the one that came with the ambulance is a Ferno Model 28.  It is very difficult to transfer him in and out of it since the height is not adjustable.

He is too fragile to be picked up unless he is on the backboard.  However, we have a pad that we use to slide him from his hospital bed onto his custom made wheelchair that will lay down level with his bed.

We need a stretcher that will adjust in height so it will be even with his wheelchair for transfer.  

Also, we don't have a lot of money to spend.  The ambulance was expensive.

Any suggestions for a reasonably priced stretcher?

We are in Las Vegas.


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmm. I've never actually worked with a Model 28... I know they are somewhat popular in urban areas (especially on the West Coast).

The Ferno Model 35 is probably the most common cot out there. It's an X-frame cot, so you'll need 2 people to raise/lower the stretcher - but I imagine it would work for you.

If I were to need to acquire one, I'd look to both larger EMS agencies (many have been converting to power stretchers, and the older Model 35's have very little trade-in value) and see if you could buy one from them. Also wouldn't hurt to reach out to EMSAR and whomever else repairs them to see if they have a used one. Finally, if you do buy/get one, especially a well-used one, you should think about having EMSAR or some other qualified repair service review it. There are many parts that can wear and require replacement/adjustment over the life of the cot.

Finally, unlike you... I'm not a lawyer  - Nothing I say should be construed as legal or medical advice, and you should always seek competent training from a manufacturer-qualified representative in use of any patient movement device.


----------



## lawyerjim (Jul 30, 2012)

*Thanks for the reply*

Thanks for the reply.  And, by the way, I am no longer a practicing lawyer.  I went from chasing ambulances to owning one.

The only place I know of to look for a stretcher is craigslist or eBay.  Is there a better source for someone like me on a budget?


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 30, 2012)

Visit local ambulance companies around Vegas, see what they may offer.  

Also try to contact Ferno directly. They can probably get you in contact with local distributors.


----------



## ah2388 (Jul 31, 2012)

Id suggest contacting the local ambulance companies, as well as the companies who manufacture the stretchers (ferno/Stryker) to see if they have, or are aware of anywhere to purchase used stretchers which may meet your needs.


----------



## Skip Goulet (Aug 14, 2012)

lawyerjim said:


> I have a handicapped child that can only be safely transported by ambulance. (osteogenesis imperfecta with over 500 fractures)  So, I bought an ambulance. (2007 Wheeled Coach Type 1)
> 
> We currently transport him on a pad, on a Ferno backboard, strapped to the bench.  We would like to use a stretcher but the one that came with the ambulance is a Ferno Model 28.  It is very difficult to transfer him in and out of it since the height is not adjustable.
> 
> ...



If you can find one, a Ferno Model 26 one-man cot might be to your advantage, especially if you have to transport your son by yourself. They are easy to work with and require no lifting to put in the back of the ambulance. I'm not sure if Ferno still makes them or not.  Maybe someone on this board might have one.  I had one that was originally designed for station wagon ambulances. If you raised the head once loaded the frame would lower to allow for extra headroom. Unfortunatley it was stolen, or I'd offer it to you. Good luck. You son will be in our prayers! (I'm also an ordained deacon).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

You might try contacting your local community college/EMS academy. They probably don't have any for sale but if you explain the situation to them they might let you come in and look at some of their cots. They usually have older ones like what you're probably looking for. This way you can get an idea of what different models are like and how they work. Who knows one of them might have a stretcher they are willing to sell you.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 16, 2012)

Through your MD, or Shriner's, get in touch with professionals about handling and transport equipment. Maybe you can get some donations as well as samples, or find a more efficient way then you are contemplating by yourself?
Be wary of used ambulances, they tend to be used up. Ditto ambulance litters. Test them thoroughly, be picky; having the ambulance litter come ratcheting down or falling over could be disastrous, and a broken down ambulance with a patient inside is never any fun, maybe dangerous.

Maybe you already know this, but using an ambulance litter safely and properly is something of an art.


----------

